# Question



## game31337 (Dec 23, 2011)

My friend grab a lot of strange card form a machine in Hospital.
DO you know if they worth something or if it better to scrap them for gold recovery and sold the chips individually.
If someone can tell which type of connector it is that can be usefull for me.
thanks for you help.


----------



## trashmaster (Dec 23, 2011)

As you said GRAB some boards ..;;;;;;; Were these given to him as not working ????? or did hee just take them ????? from an working machine ?????

If your friend just took the boards shown,,,, Then he may have put many peoples lives at risk;;;;;;


----------



## slickdogg (Dec 23, 2011)

trashmaster its to funny you asked that i was wondering the same thing.
thought i was the only one that caught that.


----------



## trashmaster (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi slickdogg 

That just had bells ringing all around it ......


----------



## niteliteone (Dec 23, 2011)

DITTO :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Geo (Dec 23, 2011)

"yes ma'am, he'll be ok in a couple of weeks, right now these machines are keeping him alive" ---"beeeeeeeeeeep". im just yanking your chain, those boards look to be very rich. medical scrap is as good and sometimes better than military. that was a good find. see if he can grab some more.


----------



## game31337 (Dec 24, 2011)

He working in demolition and they have drop all the stuff in a container.He take them before.
Can someone answer me?


----------



## Geo (Dec 24, 2011)

almost everything on those boards have some sort of precious metal. just don't try to do any processes until you understand what you are doing. if you don't know how to go about refining the metals then you could save these and keep hording and learning or you can sell them like they are. i would say they have more value than motherboards out of computers. the metal rectangle peices are inclosed IC packages and have a small white ceramic board inside that the traces could be plated with gold or platinum.


----------



## game31337 (Dec 27, 2011)

Someone know what kind of connector it is?


----------



## Geo (Dec 27, 2011)

game31337 said:


> Someone know what kind of connector it is?



not really sure what you are referring to. the connector pins? the white rectangle on one end with the gold plated pins is the main connection between the board and the machine. im sure the plastic coupling socket has a part number but i doubt it could be reused on anything but another board such as this. it appears to have smaller connection slots in spots on the board so please understand that your question is a little confusing. can you be more specific?


----------



## macfixer01 (Dec 29, 2011)

Geo said:


> game31337 said:
> 
> 
> > Someone know what kind of connector it is?
> ...





I bought some scrap boards on Ebay a year or two ago that came from some sort of German-made weaving loom, and most of the boards each had two of those same white connectors. I don't recall the name given but I have seen similar connectors offered a couple times recently on Ebay. As I recall once I got the connectors cut loose from the board I was able to pull the pins through the plastic one at a time from the back side fairly easily, but only the part inside the shell was plated. Actually I just spotted the EPT name in your photo and did another search. Here's an auction for similar connectors from someone located in Israel:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/200693027060

And this may be the manufacturer's site:

http://www.ept.de/index.php?main|cat45655abd9cb51|5

macfixer01


----------



## glorycloud (Dec 29, 2011)

I refined the connectors off of some Sperry boards and although I didn't
keep track of the yields on them, it seems like they were nice!! 8)


----------



## MMFJ (Dec 29, 2011)

Finding out if they may have value is as simple as typing in the part numbers from the boards into your favorite search engine. See if anything comes up - if not, then try subsets of the whole thing (maybe the part is known in the market by only one of the numbers you find).

If you can't find anything like that, then it is _likely _not something very current, but it is not 100% certain there is no resale value.

I've also found that going directly to ebay (or other online sites) and searching often brings up results where none exist through search engines.

Oh, maybe you were wanting the "free, simple and easy where someone does all the work for me" answer instead of the "you gotta do a bit of searching" one - sorry, I am fresh out of magic pills....

Take a few minutes and try those numbers (you didn't show the other side of the board, and we can't see the ends very well - maybe there's something there?) - that's the only real way to know.

Happy Hunting!


----------



## Shaul (Dec 31, 2011)

Check out this site. You may well find the boards here.

http://theelectrostore.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/circuit-boards-oncor-artiste-mevatron-primus-replacement-repair-parts-ss2.html


Shaul


----------

